# @Cat Boy



## monkat (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

i can't see the post.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 18, 2011)

I love those funsubs.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 18, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> I love those funsubs.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 18, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

>


It must be a mix of the hair and clothes but for some reason that pic looks like Victorique from Gosick gone psycho...


----------



## mameks (Feb 18, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2011)

That sounds painful


----------



## Rydian (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jolan (Feb 18, 2011)

Spoilered because it's too big (oh yeah that's what she said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## haddad (Feb 18, 2011)

lol nice pics guys >>_


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Feb 18, 2011)

XD. I'm in class, and some of this is borderline NSFW. I may get stares.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 18, 2011)

"THE SKY IS BLUE, MOTHERFUCKER!"






That's AWESOME.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 18, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

>


..........Maybe I should watch that....
Wait..... No...... Googling rule 34 is easier...

.........YOU SAW NOTHING!!!!




EDIT:
Actually to be on topic... I sort of want to post





But then again that's exactly what it meant....


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's from Star Driver, right? Crappy show...

And... what's that first picture from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...YOU HEARD NOTHING!!!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 18, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Spoilered because it's too big (oh yeah that's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one with the "strangled homo" line is serious. It's Fushigi Yugi and the "homo" is a trap. :3


@topic


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2011)

These are hilarious.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 18, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> That's from Star Driver, right? Crappy show...
> 
> And... what's that first picture from?
> 
> ...


That's what it's from although I don't see the problem with it though

As for the one I quoted if I'm not mistaken isn't it called "Clannad" or something like that? Haven't seen it or really know what it is but yeah.. you're going to need to know to look up Rul...... I mean info....
Yeah..... Info.... That's what I meant to say...
*runs*


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Jolan (Feb 19, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

>


I'd wanna use Defense Matrix on my Tank before entering Siege mode and attacking her Hatchery, if you know what I mean.


----------

